# Forum audience



## Silvia

I've thought of opening a poll, to know from all the members their age, so that we can have a better idea of the WR audience.

The vote is secret, so no need to lie!

I think it will be interesting if everyone's going to be in


----------



## VenusEnvy

Silvia: Where's the poll? . . . .


----------



## Silvia

It's there 

Please don't get mad at me, we just have 10 options!


----------



## Benjy

i couldn't see it before but now its appeared \o/


----------



## Silvia

Thanks, Benjy. I guess you voted already


----------



## alc112

I like your idea, I already voted


----------



## Isis

Miss Sylvia I already voted but up to this point, I still do not know what you'll gonna do with the result. Will there be changes in the forum based on the poll results? 





			
				silviap said:
			
		

> I've thought of opening a poll, to know from all the members their age, so that we can have a better idea of the WR audience.
> 
> The vote is secret, so no need to lie!
> 
> I think it will be interesting if everyone's going to be in


----------



## Narda

How can it be a secret, you will see it... my age tends to be so secret it scapes my mind at times...


----------



## Cath.S.

Isis said:
			
		

> Miss Sylvia I already voted but up to this point, I still do not know what you'll gonna do with the result. Will there be changes in the forum based on the poll results?


I suppose that if the majority turns out ot be under 10, we'll definitely have to ban swear words.


----------



## El Hondureño

Oystra(yay I learned a thing or 2 from these forums)Estoy tan alegre que ningun es abajo de edad de diez anos 
Tell me if I said it right please


----------



## Rob625

Oh dear! 17 votes, and no one is 26-30. The only reason I came to WRF was to find a girlfriend half my age. It seems I've been wasting my time.


----------



## lsp

Rob625 said:
			
		

> Oh dear! 17 votes, and no one is 26-30. The only reason I came to WRF was to find a girlfriend half my age. It seems I've been wasting my time.


You'll have to recalculate and choose another fraction!


----------



## lsp

egueule said:
			
		

> I suppose that if the majority turns out ot be under 10, we'll definitely have to ban swear words.


Nah, couldn't be... if the goal was ultimately this, the ages would be banded differently on the low end, 11-17 is a big range for that topic.


----------



## Lancel0t

Rob625 said:
			
		

> Oh dear! 17 votes, and no one is 26-30. The only reason I came to WRF was to find a girlfriend half my age. It seems I've been wasting my time.



Rob, patience is a virtue.


----------



## Silvia

Isis said:
			
		

> Will there be changes in the forum based on the poll results?


 I thought it could be interesting to know the type of audience we've got so far and how it is distributed per age.



			
				egueule said:
			
		

> I suppose that if the majority turns out ot be under 10, we'll definitely have to ban swear words.


 Oh yes, sure. And if the majority of us is over 56, we're going to offer free massage armchairs to age better


----------



## araceli

El Hondureño said:
			
		

> Oystra(yay I learned a thing or 2 from these forums)Estoy tan alegre que ningun es abajo de edad de diez anos
> Tell me if I said it right please


Hola, te corrijo un poco: 

Hostia!  Oystra  


Estoy tan contento que no haya ninguno menor de diez anios.

(No puedo poner la enie)

Edit: Ya hice la corrección de hostia.
Muchas veces vas a ver que ponen Ostia! en la web...


----------



## Silvia

araceli said:
			
		

> Ostia!  Oystra


 What does that mean?


----------



## belén

silviap said:
			
		

> What does that mean?



Hola Silvia!!!

Check the Spanish - English Vocab Forum if you feel like it, you will find a very interesting thread on the whole "hostia" story...

btw Hostia con "hache" 

Hugs,

Belén


----------



## Silvia

Hi Be, I only found ostras and 2 exclamations

I didn't find Ostia, which sounds Italian to me. Can you explain please? My Spanish is pretty rusty, if it ever existed


----------



## belén

Yes, that's it, it's the "ostras" link  It gives info about "hostias" as well 

Abracitos


----------



## Leopold

È lo stesso che in italiano, silviap. 

Leo


----------



## Silvia

I hope not, Leopold 

In Italy it's a blasphemy, a swear word.


----------



## Leopold

Yes, I know.

Leo


----------



## araceli

Excuse me, I wrote "ostia" because I was remembering the teenagers' chats.


----------



## VenusEnvy

yah, my age group is winning!     ::devilish grin::


----------



## Silvia

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> yah, my age group is winning!     ::devilish grin::


 College students... interesting


----------



## VenusEnvy

silviap said:
			
		

> College students... interesting


----------



## DesertCat

If I waited another week to vote, I'd go into the next category.


----------



## Silvia

College students are still leading  No doubt this is an educational forum


----------



## alc112

silviap said:
			
		

> College students are still leading  No doubt this is an educational forum


 
Youre right the best forum to learn languages and meet new friends


----------

